

Show HN: Newzly-phantom – Asynchronous type-safe Scala DSL for Cassandra - alfl23
https://github.com/newzly/phantom
At newzly we use Cassandra for a variety of services. We loved Foursquare Rogue for MongoDB and we created a similar tool for Cassandra.<p>Phantom is still in its early stages, but we look forward to your feedback and contributions!
======
vassvdm
It's great to see new asynchronous NoSQL drivers popping up regularly now. I
guess the Play framework team started something when they made ReactiveMongo.

~~~
alfl23
Glad you like it. We were indeed inspired by ReactiveMongo and Foursquare
Rogue.

Looking forward to more feedback!

